# Sand blast?



## oldmanfarmer (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a couple of implements that have been outside and has rusted. I Would like them to last and look good so I was thinking about sand blasting and painting them, what do you all think?

I never sand blasted but I do have a 30 gallon air tank and the blaster and sand don't seem to be to expensive. Any idea how much sand a 5ft rotary cutter would take?

I thought about just sanding it or wire brushing, but the rust is pitting it and would take longer.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Blast media is not really sand, as sand degrades and turns to dust far too fast. You will want "blasting abrasives." Usually around $8 for 50 lb. You will want a means to recover and screen the media, as is consumed or it will break the bank rather quickly. 

A 50 lb bag is roughly 1/2 a cubic foot.

Here is a table on nozzle size, media, air pressure and volume, and the consumption rate. http://www.surfacefinishingcompany.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/Charts-and-Tables.pdf

You will end up with dust coating any and all surfaces within 75 feet of the operation unless it is enclosed.

As for the amount of media consumed on a five foot rotary cutter, I would hesitate to estimate. Just too many variables as you will see by the aforementioned chart, and it does not take condition of the equipment to be sandblasted into account.

I realize this does not really answer your questions, but it will point you to some good reference material.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Remove the gear box, propeller shaft and anything that would be destroyed by sand, because no matter how well you mask, the stuff will get into places you don't want it. Don't ask me how it it I know that. Save yourself the grief and put bearings and gears in another location. I've participated in the wet sand blasting, with the anti rust......NO! it takes much longer than dry blasting and sucks in comparison to dry blasting.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

And don't forget> once you take it down to bare metal.. it'll rust/oxidize FAST..
Do one piece at a time, clean it off & primer it.. Don't wait around or you'll be blasting it again. Granted it'll just be "surface rust".. but..


----------

